# Lidl's Pies Are Best!



## falcon123 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well according to this link:-

http://www.lovemoney.com/news/make-...-beats-ms-yet-again-10088.aspx?source=1000459

in both flavour and low calories and fat!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2010)

Mmmmm.....pies! Drool!


----------



## am64 (Oct 8, 2010)

I am not surprised Lidl's is amazing only wish i had one closer to me ...we used to use the one up in Thurso north coast of scotland ..it has the best view from a supermarket carpark in the UK ...across the pentland Firth to the old man of hoy on Orkney ..amazing


----------



## bev (Oct 8, 2010)

Anything that is over 5 grams of fat per 100 grams is not 'healthy' or 'good' for you.Bev


----------



## Copepod (Oct 8, 2010)

am64 said:


> I am not surprised Lidl's is amazing only wish i had one closer to me ...we used to use the one up in Thurso north coast of scotland ..it has the best view from a supermarket carpark in the UK ...across the pentland Firth to the old man of hoy on Orkney ..amazing



Quite agree about view from Thurso Lidl car park - and good selection of wine to take a bottle to my cousins in Edinburgh after 10 days on Shetland and Orkney Islands. 

I only go to Aldi or Lidl when they're selling cycling kit or garden things, but usually buy some food, too.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 9, 2010)

Lidl's pies are rather nice, and the cooked meats are delicious too.  The fruit and veg is by far the cheapest on the high street, and each week there are special deals, this week 250g bag of fresh spinach are down to 49p.  Toby.


----------



## dorsetlad (Oct 9, 2010)

I was under the impression that anything made with flour, like bread & pastry was something that we should avoid.  I do miss my pies.

Brian


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2010)

dorsetlad said:


> I was under the impression that anything made with flour, like bread & pastry was something that we should avoid.  I do miss my pies.
> 
> Brian



I think the main 'unhealthy' aspect of pies and pastries is their generally high saturated fat content, so more likely to affect your cholesterol than your blood sugar - OK as an occasional treat! Bread can be fine too, you just need to 'know your limit', or if you're on insulin then how and when to inject for it.

My poem: Go on, have a pie! 
http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/08/go-on-have-pie.html


----------



## dorsetlad (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for that, that's my next treat then. BTW, loved the poem.

Brian


----------

